# Bar numbers in Staffpad



## jaketanner (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi all, is there a way to place bar numbers at the top for score or parts? Seems to only be at the bottom. Maybe I’m missing it. Thanks.


----------



## wcreed51 (Jun 4, 2021)

There's a Bar Number staff under the Utility section in score setup which you can place where you want.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 4, 2021)

wcreed51 said:


> There's a Bar Number staff under the Utility section in score setup which you can place where you want.


Cool. That I saw but didn’t know you can change location. That’s for the full score only though right? What about parts?


----------



## sundrowned (Jun 4, 2021)

You can put in as many bar number staves as you want and place them anywhere. 

Just an fyi you can do that with any staves/instruments.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 4, 2021)

sundrowned said:


> You can put in as many bar number staves as you want and place them anywhere.
> 
> Just an fyi you can do that with any staves/instruments.


Cool. Are they only with boxes though? I can’t really use them for parts right?


----------



## sundrowned (Jun 4, 2021)

Only with boxes. You could write them in with text I suppose or by hand.


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 4, 2021)

sundrowned said:


> Only with boxes. You could write them in with text I suppose or by hand.


Ok thanks for the info. I’m liking it so far. Still learning it. Thanks for your help.


----------

